# Gas/battery powered bicycles, scooters, etc



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey just wondering what this would be classes as in the GTA?

200mpg. economy with a 1L tank (~.25gal) so if the math is right it is about 50 miles per fill up or about 80km range.

http://www.extremescooters.biz/goped-gsr-sport-gas-scooter.aspx

I'm looking into light portable bikes and such. Looks like an excellet alternative to moving around with a veyr light weight penalty. Like if you combine that with the bus for ranged transport it covers a lot of ground. Tho almost $700 USD tho but at least I know if the unit is not working I won't get tow truck bent over for towing fees as I can carry it or ride off it with if needed unlike cars and some heavy motorbikes. I'm looking for 100lbs or less solutions. Lighter the better. Some li-po ebikes I've seen with concealed batteries look like a bicycle unless you give it a good second look at the detailing and such bikes the lightest I've seen by CurrieTech is ~44lbs with about a 48km range IIRC. Tho the price... OMG the PRICE!!

http://www.extremescooters.biz/goped-gsr-sport-gas-scooter.aspx

http://www.envirogadget.com/outdoor-eco-gadgets/stylish-powered-cycling-izip-trailz-enlightened/ the CurrieTech stuff is like $1400.

Then again not as expensive as the ferrari of e-bikes (this is some gucci kit baby!) www.optibike.com which is just some sweet gear but cheapest model is ~$5000ish.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've seen them around before and they are quite noisy...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> I've seen them around before and they are quite noisy...


Whic? The 200mpg scooter? Yah may attract zombies when you want less audio signiture. Tho IIRC abve 49CC you enter the motorcycle class and thus needing a licence. That is what I was asking about if it skims under the legal limit before regulation.

Think like airguns less then 500fps (and under I forgot foot-pounds-energy limit 8fpe?) it is legal to own without a firears licence but if the round goes over 500fps you need a licence. Thats what I was going for on the motors thing.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A buddy of mine builds lipo e-bikes and some of them are pretty kickass due to certain "modifications" shall we say, but still street legal  IMHO might be nicer to avoid the engine noise and all. A kid down my street has one of those little scooters, and when he's coming, it sounds like a chainsaw driving down the street, LOL


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> A buddy of mine builds lipo e-bikes and some of them are pretty kickass due to certain "modifications" shall we say, but still street legal  IMHO might be nicer to avoid the engine noise and all. A kid down my street has one of those little scooters, and when he's coming, it sounds like a chainsaw driving down the street, LOL


Got a link to you buddies built site? I mean obviously if you had the funding of a millionare then yah I'd got for silent (hear something about gov't wanting people to install whistle or some whizzing sound so people know you're coming while they're zombified listening to thier ipods or the visually impaired). I know what you're talking about. You nly ride modded bikes on privite property but keep the speed regulation speed limit when on the road.

What's a cost breakdown for materials on this? www.optibike.com


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My buddy is Phil at Batteries Experts in Pickering. He does all kinds of mods, currently working on one that will do up to 200 kph on a test track. He does that kind of crazy shit, but also mods for practical stuff like what you might be looking into.

His phone # is (905) 837-0599, address is 1755 Plummer st. just off Brock at Bayly.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks I'll try and contact him when have some time and plan setup. I was looking for something ~70lbs (40lb ideal) or less just incase the battery goes at least it will be still be able to still keep on going. Having done my share of car pushing before when a mates car went down it sucks hard moving a 2000+lb vehice vs a ~70lb unit. My reasoning for that weight is if I needed to carry it across wooded terrain or stairs.


----------

